# New Cauldron



## CassintheUK (Aug 19, 2013)

Just in case anyone wants to know, filled the outer layer with foam...









Took a drill with a metal wheel to the foam and it worked like a charm! Took too much off one side so had to build it back up...learning curve!










Used plaster of paris bandages and it worked like a charm! 










However, to make a smooth surface on this, I used plaster of paris mix, took paper and tried to do a paper mache type thing...DID NOT WORK. So bought more bandages to make tomorrow, will use plaster of paris mixed to make a smooth surface to sand. So all the paper you see in the next picture is all gone but you can start to see how the new feet will look! 










If you can (I could not) use some where else besides your house to do this. What a mess!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow - that is looking really awesome. It is going to look like a real substantial/heavy iron cauldron.


----------



## Howl (Sep 1, 2014)

Starting to look real nice,looking forward to seeing finished product


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

This is going to be a wicked looking cauldron.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

That cauldron is simply awesome! Can't wait to see the pictures of it finished.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Those legs are going to look fantastic and add such nice detail. Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## CassintheUK (Aug 19, 2013)

Plaster bandaged all of it and it works very well on the foam!

















Then I covered it in plaster mix and now just waiting to dry before I lightly sand. Also plastered the inside.


----------



## CassintheUK (Aug 19, 2013)

I should say the materials I used:

3, 5 metre rolls of chicken wire from Amazon.co.uk.
12 cans of expanding foam from home base to do both inside and out. 
About 40 plaster bandages that were 2.5 metres each from Amazon.co.uk. They dry very quickly!
1 skull used for fish tanks that was £6 from Amazon.co.uk
4 antique claw feet for a bathtub from eBay that are 8" tall. 
1 used can for veggies for the smoke machine. 
1 2.5 kg of plaster mix (which some will be left over but better to have more than run short!)


----------

